# Reflective cord vs varnish?



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Also asking about reflective thread and clear coat. 

Anyone use a reflective cord and/or thread on a build? Were the reflective properties affected by whatever you treated it with?

Thinking about using this cord for a land based big game rod.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Never heard of the stuff. Let us know when you find out.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I ordered the black and will be doing a black and blue basket weave on my next build. I'll post results.


----------

